# DIY 200km Audax - A Forest Faunication



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's Ride: This is my FIRST ride video so please leave comments and subscribe for more. I look forward to doing a few more.

“A Forest Faunication” is a 205km DIY Audax from Somerset, along the Colliers Way, through Longleat, into Warminster and Salisbury through the Cranborne Chase AONB and on into The New Forest to Brockenhurst, returning along a similar route. (This is an “Out and Back” randonnée)


View: https://youtu.be/6TWI6QY9pF4


----------



## Slick (28 Jul 2019)

I could have probably done without the jazz but the ride looked cool.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> I could have probably done without the jazz but the ride looked cool.



Thank you. Afrobeat


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2019)

I agree the music has to go. The camera needs to be lifted so were not looking at the bars. I apreciate setting it up isnt easy.

Some shots of the other riders coming towards you would be good. All you ever sedm to see in these type of videos is rear shots.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2019)

I enjoyed that, watched it to the end.
Normally I get bored of cycling videos after the first minute, unless it's mountain biking.
I agree the camera could be pointed up a wee bit, excellent first attempt though.
As you described the ride so well with captions, the soundtrack could be easily muted if one does not like it.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I agree the music has to go. The camera needs to be lifted so were not looking at the bars. I apreciate setting it up isnt easy.
> 
> Some shots of the other riders coming towards you would be good. All you ever sedm to see in these type of videos is rear shots.


I was the ride buddy, it was a DIY audax, so there were no others on the same ride as us. I was a bit apprehensive giving permission to be in it, given how boring most amateur cycling vids are, but I saw the practice one and was impressed. It's a good summary of the scenery, great annotation, and I like the music, it sounds like chuntering chain rings and pedal action making progress. I'd prefer my wittering weren't in it, and I agree hitching the camera angle up a touch would improve the vista.

Keep up the good work @Heltor Chasca


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I enjoyed that, watched it to the end.
> Normally I get bored of cycling videos after the first minute, unless it's mountain biking.
> I agree the camera could be pointed up a wee bit, excellent first attempt though.
> As you described the ride so well with captions, the soundtrack could be easily muted if one does not like it.


 @Pat "5mph" You seen me in the flesh now! My excellent ride buddy done good.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2019)

Nice seeing you @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2019)

I enjoyed that. Is there a full version?


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> I enjoyed that. Is there a full version?


I flipping well hope there isn't!  What's discussed on audax stays on audax!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> I enjoyed that. Is there a full version?



There’s a 3D, 13 hour version coming out soon. 3 and quarter hours of that consists of 2 Café visits and a sit down Thai meal. One or two hedge dives in there too. And just for you: A yellowhammer.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> There’s a 3D, 13 hour version coming out soon. 3 and quarter hours of that consists of 2 Café visits and a sit down Thai meal. One or two hedge dives in there too. And just for you: A yellowhammer.


Did the girl/guy with long blonde hair brandishing hedge trimmer, with no protective headgear, also have a yellow hammer? Was the front fence wonky?


----------



## Randomnerd (30 Jul 2019)

Excellent


----------

